# What kind of bandage will stick to sweaty skin??



## Bermie

Ok, I'm up the tree, silky saw bypass...thunk! Into my forearm...owwww!
Blood starts to run,, sweaty as a.....I take my first aid kit off my belt, start digging for a 'plaster'...mop it all up with a telfa pad, break out the big band aids, the fabric ones, and nothing will stick!!! 
I managed with three stuck one over the other eventually, held back the red stuff till I finished and got to the big kit in the truck.

So, when you all are up a tree, sweaty and wounded, what do you find sticks the best??? Elastoplast failed me today...


----------



## WesternSaw

*First Aid*

This is what I would recommend.Put a sterile dressing over the wound,and keep it in place with a wrap called Coban,it comes in rolls and sticks to itself like you can't believe.If I'm correct they used it in Vietnam, and it's been around ever since.I think 3M makes it.Maybe google it,but I'm sure any safety supply ie.first aid supply would have it.
Lawrence


----------



## Bermie

Coban...thanks, I'll look out for it!


----------



## treeslayer

antibiotic creme, paper towels and black electrical tape.

works every time.


----------



## Kansas

Bermie said:


> Ok, I'm up the tree, silky saw bypass...thunk! Into my forearm...owwww!
> Blood starts to run,, sweaty as a.....I take my first aid kit off my belt, start digging for a 'plaster'...mop it all up with a telfa pad, break out the big band aids, the fabric ones, and nothing will stick!!!
> I managed with three stuck one over the other eventually, held back the red stuff till I finished and got to the big kit in the truck.
> 
> So, when you all are up a tree, sweaty and wounded, what do you find sticks the best??? Elastoplast failed me today...



I wrap masking tape or electrical tape around the bandage nothing sticks to oil and grease either.

Kansas


----------



## WesternSaw

*First Aid*

Forgot to mention that a little bit of Hydrogen Peroxide will flush out the dirt before you put on the sterile dressing and the Coban
Lawrence


----------



## BlackenedTimber

I forget what it is called, but when I worked at the local Agway as a kid, we had these leg wraps for horses. They stick to everything, including themselves, but are not so adhesive that they tear your arm apart when you remove them. I think they were about 3 bucks each and come in all kinds of cool colors, if you wanna look good while you bleed out...

They were like "Ace" bandages, but with adhesive backing, so they would stay put without those annoying little clips.

Check em out, I used to carry 2 of them in my trauma kit.


----------



## Tree Student

The wrap that is being referred to is called Vet Wrap made by 3M among others and is found at any Tractor Supply Co. It will only stick to itself and is very flexible so it doesn't cut off circulation unless you just wrapped to tight to start with. It's the most important part of our first aid kits because you can't stop the bleeding if you can't hold the bandage on.


----------



## WesternSaw

*First Aid*

Okay I just googled this. 3M Coban bandage. It does come in different colours and even a latex free product in case you have latex allergies
Lawrence


----------



## derwoodii

I recommend a kit. A seal zipp bag with a disposable nappie (unused) gaffa tape (color of your choice) a tampon unused (see your girl friend about this) a chemical ice bag (break and cool it) type and a clean towel. 
These all make a real fair dinks 1st aid kit that can... 
Plug compress seal wrap cool hold amputations & wipe up industry related mishaps. I have a giggle at tiny band aids n little cotton buds you find in most kits these wont stop a nasty claret job just make you swear more whilst trying to open them. I did the same as writer up a tree. I pulled a hand saw through the back cut and into my face, lucky was outside a hospital. It must a look bad but not as messy as Micheal Jackson's nic n tuck..

Take care but be prepared


----------



## Bermie

Thanks guys...I have all that trauma stuff, hope I'll never need it...what seems to be the most in demand is something to stanch the Silky saw holes...an unfortunate bypass into the arm or fingers is always messy, combine that with the sweat...while up a tree, no need to come down, its messy but not serious...just need something that will stick despite the sweat, keep the 'claret' in the jug till the job's done, that will fit in the first aid kit I wear on my belt.

You've given me some good leads thanks!

Thank God I've never Silky'd my face...that musta been nasty derwoodii!! Got any scars?


----------



## oscar4883

Not that you could do it while climbing, but I have found seran(spelling?) wrap to work great for covering stuff. Sticks great and is very flexible. Awesome stuff for covering new tats, roadrash, etc.


----------



## treemandan

Duct tape and sanitary napkins?


----------



## treemandan

Sorry to hear about it Bermie.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

treemandan said:


> Duct tape and sanitary napkins?


:agree2:
Years ago, while moving a (NOT RUNNING) saw, nicked my forearm on the chain. HO gave me a sanitary napkin - had the duct tape - wrapped it up went back to work. Since, napkins are part of my kit - Gonna keep the duct tape & add the Coban - thanks *petesoldsaw*


----------



## Bermie

treemandan said:


> Duct tape and sanitary napkins?





treemandan said:


> Sorry to hear about it Bermie.



Ewww, if its bad enough for THAT, I'm gonna be on the ground in a heap shaking and wommiting!

No, just need a plug for the usual pattern of little elongated silky holes...thing was this time I got real close to a vein that runs across the top of my arm, over the bone, and there was a lot of blood, and sweat...sheesh, get it yet? 
I have three purple spots there now, you'd all call me a wimperina if you saw it, but hey, we girls are not as into scars as you macho men! 

Going to go look for COBAN this week...


----------



## Blakesmaster

I don't carry a kit in the tree with me, but I'm a big fan of electrical tape. If it's just a nick and you want to finish have someone throw you up a roll, wrap it off and take care of it proper once you're done. I've also been known to tell the groundies not to walk underneath me, "I'm bleeding", and simply finish the job bandage free and bloody. Something about hot mornings when your heart's pumpin' from too much coffee and sweat is pouring out your body that causes even the smallest scrapes to gush blood.


----------



## treemandan

Bermie said:


> Ewww, if its bad enough for THAT, I'm gonna be on the ground in a heap shaking and wommiting!
> 
> No, just need a plug for the usual pattern of little elongated silky holes...thing was this time I got real close to a vein that runs across the top of my arm, over the bone, and there was a lot of blood, and sweat...sheesh, get it yet?
> I have three purple spots there now, you'd all call me a wimperina if you saw it, but hey, we girls are not as into scars as you macho men!
> 
> Going to go look for COBAN this week...



probably the quickest and most absorbent thing out there though usually its just a sweaty T-shirt and a scary ride to the ER. 
I have a bottle of irigating saline wash like they have in them fancy hospitals. You can get it at a pharmacy, its more for deep cuts, the kind that makes me woozy.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Treemandan*

Treemandan,that's a good tip you gave regarding the saline solution.It won't sting either as i think it is the same salinity as the human body.
Lawrence


----------



## 1savagehunter

Coban = expensive +++
As a medical professional(Full time) / tree climber (part-time) I'd suggest the humble/simple Kling wrap. Just put on the sterile guaze and cover with kling. What works even better is a 2 or 3 " tensor bandage. fits nicely in the first aid kit on the saddle and if you ever get a real gusher - it will stop that if you wrap it tighter. Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with Coban but I guess I'm not a rich full timer


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

1savagehunter said:


> Coban = expensive +++
> As a medical professional(Full time) / tree climber (part-time) I'd suggest the humble/simple Kling wrap. Just put on the sterile guaze and cover with kling. What works even better is a 2 or 3 " tensor bandage. fits nicely in the first aid kit on the saddle and if you ever get a real gusher - it will stop that if you wrap it tighter. Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with Coban but I guess I'm not a rich full timer



Do you mean this stuff?
*"KLING WRAP"*





*TENSOR BANDAGE*


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

Stopped by the pharmacy on the way home:
The back of this package said to secure with tape -





Told the Pharmacist what it was for - this stuff was recommended - sticks to itself - it's the stuff they use when you give blood or get a blood test - got some, we'll see.


----------



## Philbert

Tree Student said:


> The wrap that is being referred to is called Vet Wrap made by 3M among others.


VetWrap is just the veterinary version of Coban. Kling is a similar product. These are all designed to hold larger sterile pads (4X4's, etc.) against larger wounds. Any kind of wrap will do this (flagging/Caution tape, old t-shirt, strips of shrink wrap, etc.)



Kansas said:


> I wrap masking tape or electrical tape around the bandage nothing sticks to oil and grease either.



+1

I use duct tape or masking tape to hold smaller Band-Aid type bandages in place when working, because I usually have these around. You can carry any of the various types of first aid tapes in your kit if you want to make it look official, and if you want 'skin approved' adhesives. 

Again, anything will work; all it does is hold the sterile dressing/pad in place. Works best if you make a full circle of the tape around your finger, etc., , instead of relying on it sticking to your wet/dirty/greasy skin. Tape also helps hold band-aids in place on awkward locations (knuckles, etc.) where movement is involved. Just be sure that you don't wrap anything around the bandages so tight that you cut off circulation.

Philbert


----------



## 1savagehunter

Hey Single Jack the 2 pictures you showed were correct. It does say you'll need tape but honestly after you make 8-12 wraps around the arm/leg/wrist or whatever it is quite easy to just tuck the end in under soom of the previous wraps. Hope that helps. That stuff you bought also looks great ... may be even more user friendly. I personally have never used but as long as the price is right try it for sure.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

1savagehunter said:


> Hey Single Jack the 2 pictures you showed were correct. It does say you'll need tape but honestly after you make 8-12 wraps around the arm/leg/wrist or whatever it is quite easy to just tuck the end in under soom of the previous wraps. Hope that helps. That stuff you bought also looks great ... may be even more user friendly. I personally have never used but as long as the price is right try it for sure.



Thanks much for the advice. Hope I don't need to "try it" but if I do, I'll let you know how it goes, assuming I can.


----------



## Bermie

SINGLE-JACK said:


> Stopped by the pharmacy on the way home:
> The back of this package said to secure with tape -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told the Pharmacist what it was for - this stuff was recommended - sticks to itself - it's the stuff they use when you give blood or get a blood test - got some, we'll see.



Thanks for the pictures mate!!! 
What a debate this started, all in the effort to plug a few silky holes!
They are itching like mad now...little pink bumps that will fade into insignificance, certainly compared to their contribution to finding a solution to the problem of getting something to stick to sweaty skin


----------



## TackleTree

What about a little dab of super glue to seal the wound? Clean it up and bam. I just used to rub some dirt in it, or maybe some tree sap


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TackleTree said:


> What about a little dab of super glue to seal the wound? Clean it up and bam. I just used to rub some dirt in it, or maybe some tree sap





> Dermatol Clin. 2005 Apr;23(2):193-8.
> 
> Cyanoacrylates for skin closure.
> 
> Eaglstein WH, Sullivan T.
> 
> Cyanoacrylates (CAs) were not widely adopted for medical use until recently because of lingering concerns regarding the initial tissue toxicities of the short-chain CAs. The medium-chain CAs, primarily butyl-cyanoacrylate, have been widely used in Europe and Canada for several decades and have gone a long way in dispelling any lingering concerns about tissue toxicity. The newer, longer chain CA, octyl-2-cyanoacrylate (2-OCA), now has been approved for multiple uses in the United States and has achieved widespread acceptance by the medical and lay communities. The current authors believe that this is probably only the beginning of the use of 2-OCA and other CAs in cutaneous medicine. This article discusses the use of CAs in their original cutaneous use as glues for the repair of lacerations and incisions and in their more recent use as dressings for the treatment of abrasions and wounds.





> J Surg Res. 2005 May 15;125(2):161-7.
> 
> Evaluation of an absorbable cyanoacrylate adhesive as a suture line sealant.
> 
> Ellman PI, Brett Reece T, Maxey TS, Tache-Leon C, Taylor JL, Spinosa DJ, Pineros-Fernandez AC, Rodeheaver GT, Kern JA.
> 
> BACKGROUND: Previous formulations of cyanoacrylate, though very effective, proved to have too high a tissue reactivity to be used internally. A novel cyanoacrylate compound with less tissue reactivity was recently developed. The objective of this study was to assess this novel cyanoacrylate compound for the use as vascular suture line sealant. MATERIALS AND METHODS: Twelve adult female sheep received a 6 mm PTFE interposition graft in each iliac artery, for a total of 24 grafts. Using oxidized cellulose (Surgicel) as a control, two formulations of a new cyanoacrylate compound (named "compound A" and "compound B") were assessed during this trial. Hemostatic efficiency was measured at the time of operation by the assessment of bleeding time and amount of blood loss. Long-term graft patency was assessed angiographically at 4, 6, and 18 months. Tissue reaction at 2 weeks, 1, 6, and 18 months was assessed grossly by vascular surgeons and microscopically by a blinded pathologist. RESULTS: Average time to hemostasis was 37.6, 50.6, and 219 s in group A, group B, and oxidized cellulose control groups, respectively (P<or=0.001 for both compounds versus control). There were no significant differences between groups with regards to graft patency. Histopathology analysis demonstrated mild to moderate tissue reaction at 2 weeks and 1 month in the cyanoacrylate groups compared with controls at 1 month (ANOVA P=0.004). Mild tissue reaction was seen at 6 months and 18 months, with no significant differences between groups (ANOVA P=0.08, 0.62, respectively). CONCLUSIONS: The novel cyanoacrylate compound examined in this study is a highly effective suture line sealant with only mild tissue reactivity and no significant effects on graft patency when studied over an 18 month period.





> Dermabond contains the compound 2-octyl cyanoacrylate, an acrylic resin. Cyanoacrylate adhesives are famous for “instant” attachment because of their hydrophilic nature.



I read another that most of the dermal reactive compounds are in the carriers.

The Dermabond runs ~$13 each in a box of 12, or $24 each by the single ampule at online med supply stores.


----------



## 1savagehunter

I have extensive experience working with dermabond. It is a wonderful product however it does have some draw backs. I suggest this product for very remote work / play or in a peds ER as a alternative to suturing for children. I had some rather large forearm scratches post a rather large job working on 10 large pines. I came home and washed my arms until they were clean (well so I thought) I applied the dermabond and within 12 hours the dermabonded areas were infected. I should really have known better. The dermabond seals the wound completely so any drainage of bacterial, dirt etc is sealed off so infection reaction here we come. The dermabond in an awesome product when you cut yourself bad enough to require sutures but this type of service is not readily available. If you are going to use this product PLEASE ensure that the wound is TOTALLY cleaned. 
Hope this helps


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

1savagehunter said:


> I should really have known better. The dermabond seals the wound completely so any drainage of bacterial, dirt etc is sealed off so infection reaction here we come.



I've never read the package, but I would think you would use it more like a suture. I've used Crazy Glue this way, before I read about the cyanide concerns.

My favorite bandage, after several cloth knuckle style, is a wad of TP and electric tape.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Closing a wound*

Hi Fellas
Just would like to add more of my 2 cents worth.I'm not sure what you call them in the USA,but here we call them Steri Strips,you can use these to close wounds also.They come in different sizes for different wound size's.I have used these, and quite often when you visit the emergency department with them applied the doctor will look at the wound and say "I'll leave it alone as the Steri strips are in place and will hold the wound together just like stitches would".
Lawrence


----------



## Philbert

petesoldsaw said:


> . . .I'm not sure what you call them in the USA,but here we call them Steri Strips,you can use these to close wounds also.


We have Steri-Strips here: they are basically thin strips of a specialized tape. Used mostly as a substitute for stitches, to close a wound, similar to the 'butterfly' shaped wound closures. Not sure if they stick to sweaty or dirty skin.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/SH/SkinHealth/brands/steri-strip/


Philbert


----------



## SSG Medic

I would suggest buying so Coban. I have been a medic in the US Army for over 6 years now. I never go anywhere without Kerlix(rolled gauze) and Coban and duck tape. I can treat just about anything that is bleeding with these things. Coban has many other uses also. It can be used to give handles of just about anything some "grip". I have a friend that uses it for wraps on his baseball bat and hockey stick. It really is great stuff and I would suggest trying some.


----------



## derwoodii

Here is practical application of my kit with a feme napkin yesterday 
And no it was not a chain saw... 
Was it by Q..?? pop quizz 
Over the fence from my Psyche ward 
Over the fence from your girl friend 
Over the leg by barbed wire fencing

A. I was leg lassoed whilst removing old burnt barbed wire fence from our bush fire affected land Victoria Aus. The napkins work a treat soaked up the claret till it stopped. One change and with tape the second held in place all day.


----------



## Stayalert

nice landcruiser!

I second the notion of the horse tape stuff. Its nearly identical to the coban stuff and way cheaper.


----------



## derwoodii

Stayalert said:


> nice landcruiser!
> 
> I second the notion of the horse tape stuff. Its nearly identical to the coban stuff and way cheaper.



ta I just fitted new lyres and black painted the wheel rims tis 10% tougher now :msp_wink:


----------



## greg storms

*scarring*



derwoodii said:


> Here is practical application of my kit with a feme napkin yesterday
> And no it was not a chain saw...
> Was it by Q..?? pop quizz
> Over the fence from my Psyche ward
> Over the fence from your girl friend
> Over the leg by barbed wire fencing
> 
> A. I was leg lassoed whilst removing old burnt barbed wire fence from our bush fire affected land Victoria Aus. The napkins work a treat soaked up the claret till it stopped. One change and with tape the second held in place all day.



Hey, you can minimize scarring if you peel off the scab daily (once it hardens) & redo the dressing. Though, some blokes like pretty gals with scars...kinda makes us feel equal!
I use the duct tape over betadine cleaned wounds covered with clean towels. However, those femme napkins sure are a novel idea. Guess I'll get a stock of them for the supply box. Cheers!


----------



## imagineero

petesoldsaw said:


> Hi Fellas
> Just would like to add more of my 2 cents worth.I'm not sure what you call them in the USA,but here we call them Steri Strips,you can use these to close wounds also.They come in different sizes for different wound size's.I have used these, and quite often when you visit the emergency department with them applied the doctor will look at the wound and say "I'll leave it alone as the Steri strips are in place and will hold the wound together just like stitches would".
> Lawrence



No, the doctor says "lets get that wound open, properly cleaned out, and stitched up". I don't know why they even put steri strips in first aid kits, biggest mistake ever.

Shaun


----------



## sgreanbeans

greg storms said:


> However, those femme napkins sure are a novel idea. Guess I'll get a stock of them for the supply box. Cheers!



Those things have saved many lives over in the sandbox. Buddy of mine was a wrecker operator, had to go pick his buds that where hit by IED's. Said that the things will stop bleeding very fast and plug holes.


----------



## RVALUE

derwoodii said:


> I recommend a kit. A seal zipp bag with a disposable nappie (unused) gaffa tape (color of your choice) a tampon unused (see your girl friend about this) a chemical ice bag (break and cool it) type and a clean towel.
> These all make a real fair dinks 1st aid kit that can...
> Plug compress seal wrap cool hold amputations & wipe up industry related mishaps. I have a giggle at tiny band aids n little cotton buds you find in most kits these wont stop a nasty claret job just make you swear more whilst trying to open them. I did the same as writer up a tree. I pulled a hand saw through the back cut and into my face, lucky was outside a hospital. It must a look bad but not as messy as Micheal Jackson's nic n tuck..
> 
> Take care but be prepared



Can you imagine the homeowner's expression after he changes his dressing and leaves the old one on the deck?


----------



## woodchuck357

petesoldsaw said:


> Forgot to mention that a little bit of Hydrogen Peroxide will flush out the dirt before you put on the sterile dressing and the Coban
> Lawrence



Have to disagree, hydrogen peroxide is of little value as an antiseptic and actually damages tissue and slows healing. Most hand saw and knife cuts will bleed clean and require no antiseptic. Sterile pad, direct pressure and something to hold it in place are all that is usually needed for non-life threatening wounds.

If one uses super glue to hold a wound closed, apply JUST TO THE SKIN after blood flow slows. Don't let it get deep into the wound. I use a tweezers to press the edges of the cut closed immediately after applying the glue. If necessary I glue a small patch of gauze or a wad of spider web over the wound for extra hold.

The glue starts to come loose in day or three. Reapply if necessary. Use only the thin formula. Super glue works better than dermabond.

Triple antibiotic applied to the skin near, not on, the wound may be used for infection preventive but is seldom actually needed. Alcohol on cuts also slows healing.


----------



## woodchuck357

1savagehunter said:


> I have extensive experience working with dermabond. It is a wonderful product however it does have some draw backs. I suggest this product for very remote work / play or in a peds ER as a alternative to suturing for children. I had some rather large forearm scratches post a rather large job working on 10 large pines. I came home and washed my arms until they were clean (well so I thought) I applied the dermabond and within 12 hours the dermabonded areas were infected. I should really have known better. The dermabond seals the wound completely so any drainage of bacterial, dirt etc is sealed off so infection reaction here we come. The dermabond in an awesome product when you cut yourself bad enough to require sutures but this type of service is not readily available. If you are going to use this product PLEASE ensure that the wound is TOTALLY cleaned.
> Hope this helps



Any type of glue closer can be applied in such a way as to allow for drainage. I would never use anything to cover scratches except a gauze wrap. I keep a staple gun in my trauma bag for larger wounds as well as sutures. Survival groups have hands on training in trauma treatments that go beyond first responder training that anyone working in timber should sign up for.


----------



## redoakneck

BlackenedTimber said:


> I forget what it is called, but when I worked at the local Agway as a kid, we had these leg wraps for horses. They stick to everything, including themselves, but are not so adhesive that they tear your arm apart when you remove them. I think they were about 3 bucks each and come in all kinds of cool colors, if you wanna look good while you bleed out...
> 
> They were like "Ace" bandages, but with adhesive backing, so they would stay put without those annoying little clips.
> 
> Check em out, I used to carry 2 of them in my trauma kit.




Elastikon by johnson and johnson re-order # 5175


Will stick to sweaty horses, very sticky. Only comes in flesh/ tan color. I am a veterinarian and this is the duct tape of the animal medical world.

It will pull the hair off, so if you have a bad wound that will need wrapped for a while, shave as much as you can to avoid the pull!!!


my 2 cents.


----------



## futbalfantic

For wounds like this I like to clean them with sterile water, apply 4x4 to 2x2, cover with tegraderm. 
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...=3M™+Tegaderm™+Transparent+Film+Dressing&rt=s

Drawback: $$$

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## greg storms

*service*



sgreanbeans said:


> Those things have saved many lives over in the sandbox. Buddy of mine was a wrecker operator, had to go pick his buds that where hit by IED's. Said that the things will stop bleeding very fast and plug holes.



Hey, Thanks for the service!!! Bringing back lots of the improvisation that were used over there will be an asset in an emergency. Good luck in your business endeavors!

Being free to pick n choose comes at a hard price many suffer for us! Hire a vet!


----------



## tedmister2

petesoldsaw said:


> This is what I would recommend.Put a sterile dressing over the wound,and keep it in place with a wrap called Coban,it comes in rolls and sticks to itself like you can't believe.If I'm correct they used it in Vietnam, and it's been around ever since.I think 3M makes it.Maybe google it,but I'm sure any safety supply ie.first aid supply would have it.
> Lawrence



Coban or a no name is also found at petco and the like as a veterinary wrap. Just remove after awhile as the elastic continues to shrink on itself and can become a tourniquet in time. also good silk tape circumstantially wrapped sticks well to itself and is dirt cheap. just make sure it is not too tight to cause lack of circulation below the tape......


----------



## 4x4American

dont know if its been said, but liquid bandage is awesome. its like gluing your cut shut. i've used all kinds of superglue on cuts, the krazy glue is awright. but the liquid bandage doesnt burn like some of the other super glues do. not that the burning is real bad or anything


----------



## 513yj

I use neosporin on cut, then gauze over neosporin, then coban or the knockoff self adhesive wrap I get at walgreens.


----------



## Geoff Manning

Athletic tape and sterile gauze. Keep it handy, and your wounds clean.


----------



## tidy

Like the other guys have said... liquid bandage (mine is aerosol, its water proof and seals a cut very nicely) and athletic tape, cant go past em


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Duct tape 


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## RSWMTB

petesoldsaw said:


> *First Aid*
> 
> This is what I would recommend.Put a sterile dressing over the wound,and keep it in place with a wrap called Coban,it comes in rolls and sticks to itself like you can't believe.If I'm correct they used it in Vietnam, and it's been around ever since.I think 3M makes it.Maybe google it,but I'm sure any safety supply ie.first aid supply would have it.
> Lawrence


 


Coban was actually invented for Veterinary applications.


----------

